# how do they handle the winter (snow)



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

How many people still walk there dogs in the winter and how do they do in the snow?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

my dogs friggen LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE snow. its insane. lol. go for walks n they both hav to jump all over every single snow bank n make it a huge game. like there is just way too much sillyness about them when they go outside n see snow. do have to watch how long they are out there. it get pretty damn cold. and they would stay out n play all day n night in the snow if they could. gotta make sure they stay nice and warm to!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

totally get cold super fast and he will shiver and I swear his lips would turn purple and would stay out and freeze all day if I let him. During storms, he just wants to go out and back in. they are low to the ground so be careful if you got lots of ice when you walk. 

Kinda like people, some like it, some don't. My pup sniffs and sniffs and sniffs when it snow covered and jumps and prances and plays in the snow. My friends can stay inside for days and never go outside in the snow. All depends.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

most of my dogs love the snow , pep on the other hand hates it but being so low her nipples freeze if the snow is even half a foot lol. She will walk anywhere I shovel but no further. Loki gets all goofy and usually gets the zoomies, Kinda like the snow for that reason alone watching the dogs play. we only got like a day of snow last year and maybe 3-4 days the previous year maybe this year we will see more.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> most of my dogs love the snow , pep on the other hand hates it but being so low her nipples freeze if the snow is even half a foot lol. She will walk anywhere I shovel but no further. Loki gets all goofy and usually gets the zoomies, Kinda like the snow for that reason alone watching the dogs play. we only got like a day of snow last year and maybe 3-4 days the previous year maybe this year we will see more.


poor Pep and her frozen nipples! that would SUCK!!!! lol


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

the thought of nipples in the snow makes me cringe lol.. but all my dogs love the snow ive just never let them be out longer than twenty minutes or when they start to calm down


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine like to go out and have fun but I do have a coat for each of them, and one of my girls is very sensitive to the salt that people use on their sidewalks so we got her some booties... she hates the booties, but at least i tried i guess  haha!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Mine like to go out and have fun but I do have a coat for each of them, and one of my girls is very sensitive to the salt that people use on their sidewalks so we got her some booties... she hates the booties, but at least i tried i guess  haha!


loki used to get cracks in his feet from salt we started buying this pet friendly stuff works great , it melts the snow but it doesnt harm the dogs feet or the environment. Ithink it was like $2 more then the normal salt but worthit. I guess if you have neighbors though you cant control what they use, we have a whole corner just to us we dont have to pass anyones house to get to the forest.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

My old AmStaff was a big wuss in the snow.... granted I am in MN so we have a LOT of snow LOL. She would tip toe and barely go out the door to do her thing...... I am expecting Luna to be the same way. But we will see I guess!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

My boy looooves the snow, but his poor body doesn't tolerate it well. lol. His paws always get bloody when the snow is crisp, especially his dew claws. I have some booties that I put on him and a jacket to keep him warm. Here's his winter getup...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aweee that's a great picture. I have always wondered about the salt that they use on the street. I use the pet/kid safe salt but the city sure doesn't and when no one shovels the sidewalks it forces us in the salt street. He hates the booties. I just lube up his paws with bag balm and he has been good to go, thankfully.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane loves the snow! He always gets the zoomies when he sees there's snow on the ground. His body doesn't handle it very well though; he's got a (healthy but) thin coat, so I have a winter coat for him to wear similar to kodiakgirl's. His paws also get really dry and cracked from the snow, but he won't wear booties, so I put Musher's Secret on his paws to keep them moist and prevent snowballs/ice from building up between his toes and that seems to work well. Here's a couple pics from last winter ....




























^ he made all those trails in the first five minutes I'd let him out. He really goes crazy leaping through the snow.

I just have to keep an eye on his ears and belly. Once they start turning really red, I know he has to go back inside--otherwise he'd stay out all day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

a few of mine on our very few days of snow the last 2 years


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley loves the snow but he wears a sweater because he shivers. This winter I am planning on making him a coat. It is much cheaper then buying one. Some people I know go to a second hand store and purchase a childs coat that would fit their dog.


----------

